# PC Spiele auf Tablet streamen



## RavionHD (18. März 2016)

Hallo Leute,
besteht die Möglichkeit PC Spiele auf ein Tablet (in meinem Fall ein Surface Pro 4) zu streamen?
Also von meinem Gaming PC auf das Tablet.
Im gleichem Netzwerk.
Steam Link gibt es, jedoch kann ich da soweit ich weiß nur Steamspiele streamen, keine Uplay oder Origin Spiele z.Bsp., oder?
Und die Lösung von Nvidia geht nur mit dem Shield Tablet, oder?
Danke schonmal!
LG
RavionHD


----------



## Aemkeisdna (18. März 2016)

Mit Steam Link kannst du alle Games streamen. Du musst die Spiele nur in deine Bibliothek hinzufügen. 
Ich glaube PC Games aufs Tabelt streamen geht nur mit dem Nvidia Shield.


----------



## RavionHD (18. März 2016)

Ich versuche es per Steam Inhome Streaming, nur findet es meinen PC nicht unter den Steam Einstellungen (unter Steam Inhome Streaming), was läuft hier falsch?


----------



## Aemkeisdna (18. März 2016)

Mit dem Steam Link?


----------



## RavionHD (18. März 2016)

Nein, ganz normal, brauche ja keinen Steam Link weil ich Steam auf dem Surface Pro 4 installiert.

Hat nun auch geklappt, das Problem ist aber dass es zum Teil relativ stark komprimiert ist, so macht es keinen Spaß, vielleicht sind meine 16 Mbit einfach zu schwach.


----------



## GabtC (18. März 2016)

Das hat nichts mit deiner Internet-Anbindung zu tun, da Steam-Inhome über dein Heimnetzwerk gestreamt wird. Hat der streamende PC denn eine Netzwerkfreigabe? Wenn nicht ist es klar, dass das Tablet den nicht im Netzwerk finden kann.


----------



## Cinnayum (18. März 2016)

Steam Link geht, wenn der Steam Client für PC auf dem Tablet lauffähig ist.
Die App reicht nicht.

Für Android gibt es das erstklassige Splashtop Streamer HD. Das gibt jeden Bildschirminhalt und Ton auf dem Tablet aus.
Die Maus ist per Touch nachgebildet.
Spiele laufen aber nur, wenn sie im Fenster / Vollbild-Fenstermodus laufen können. Sonst bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz.

Der streamende PC sollte dringend am Kabel hängen und nicht per WLAN senden. Sonst wird die Bandbreite halbiert (die andere Hälfte frisst der Empfänger durch den Verkehr vom Router).
Auch könntest du über ein FPS Limit nachdenken oder Reduzierung der Auflösung auf 720p.
Im PC-Games oder Gamestar-Versuch (ich weiß nicht mehr welche genau) reicht eine WLAN Verbindung zuhause nicht zuverlässig für den Nvidia Streaming Dienst in Full-HD. Demzufolge wird ein 2,4GHz WLAN zuhause das erst recht nicht hinbekommen.

Bei mir geht der Splashtop Streamer in 1280x720 nur, wenn kein anderer im WLAN unterwegs ist. hängt die Quelle am Kabel ist aber alles ok.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (18. März 2016)

Kainy.

Kainy (Remote Gaming/Desktop) – Android-Apps  auf Google Play

Eine sehr sehr gute App die das ganze auch äußerst flüssig macht. Dort wird alles genau so wiedergegeben wie auf dem heimischen Desktop dargestellt. 

Stream your PC to any Android Device! - Kainy Tutorial and Demo (Left 4 dead 2, Skyrim) - YouTube

Die paar Euro ist die App auf jeden Fall Wert. Ansonsten gibt's zum Ausprobieren auch eine kostenfreie Version. 
Kainy (Ads Version) – Android-Apps  auf Google Play


----------



## Xerphex (18. März 2016)

Normal müsste Steam ganz normal auf den Surface laufen und dann (so war es bei mir) einfach über inhome Streaming beide miteinander verbinden. Dazu musst du dann am PC einen Code eingeben.

Ich hab es mal mit einem Trekstore Duo W1 probiert und dann Fallout 4 gespielt.

Ich hab den Steam Link z.B. am WLAN hängen und das funktioniert super. 

Wenn das Surface aber den PC nicht findet haut wohl was mit dem Netzwerk nicht richtig hin.

PS: Ich nutze ein 2,4 GHz WLAN mit Kanalbündelung


----------



## RavionHD (18. März 2016)

Anscheined habt viele meine Beiträge gelesen.
Ich habe es geschafft per Steam Inhome Streaming das Ganze zu streamen, jedoch wirkt halt alles sehr komprimiert und unscharf.


----------



## Haribocc (18. März 2016)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Anscheined habt viele meine Beiträge gelesen.
> Ich habe es geschafft per Steam Inhome Streaming das Ganze zu streamen, jedoch wirkt halt alles sehr komprimiert und unscharf.


Hallo, 
der Host Rechner sollte mit Kabel ins Netzwerk eingespeist sein. Client auch, aber da ist das nicht immer möglich (wie hier: Tablet). Dann halt nur der Hostrechner. 
Ebenfalls auf dem Hostrechner kannst du in den Steameinstellungen das In Home Streaming Konfigurieren. Hardware Beschleinigung sollte aktiv sein. Ebenso wie auf dem Client (an selber Stelle).
Ebenso habe ich ein besseres gestreamtes Erlebnis mit einer Auflösung von 720p, als 1080p. 
Bei 1080p sind doch noch arg viele Kompressionsartefakte. 

Lies mal einiges. Bei Google wirst du zu genüge fünfig. 
Im Grund kommt es auf Encoding Fähigkeit der Host CPU und der Decoding Fähigkeit der CPU. Skylake ist fürs Transcoding bestens gerüstet, dein Surface Pro ist also sehr gut geeignet als Client. 
Der Hostrechner sollte Steam die Möglichkeit bieten das zu übertragende Signal so klein wie möglich zu encodieren. 
Aber auch die Leitung an sich (Wlan - Wlan, Lan-Wlan, Powerline-Powerline, etc pp) macht große Unterschiede!
Aber wie gesagt dazu mal Googlen, alle Daten hab ich auch nicht im Kopf. 

Selbst FullHD ist nahezu Verlustfrei möglich zu streamen. (Um nicht falsche Hoffnungen zu wecken: Es ist genauso möglich FullHD zu streamen wie Rückwärts Fahrrad fahren - Manche bekommens hin, manche nicht. Nur Kompletthalber hab ich das erwähnt.  )


----------

